# Els



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

The grey one has a B&S 22HP ELS engine. it is a intek with better valves, piston rings. crank shaft bearings. and some other stuff I think. I had the ELS on my GT3000. The ELS is on the briggs web site.
http://www.briggsandstratton.com/display/router.asp?DocID=69340


----------

